# What do you feed your shrimp?



## flyingfish (26 Aug 2011)

Looking to give my CRS a varied diet, what food do you feed your shrimp as im looking for a few different foods to keep them in great condition and happy! 

Cheers, 

Flyingfish


----------



## Derek Tweedie (26 Aug 2011)

I feed my tiger shrimp blood worms, Crusta Gran and the odd algae tab. I have tried them on various other frozen foods but they seem to like blood worm the best.


----------



## Radik (26 Aug 2011)

I have duplarin food which is rich of proteins, then Ebi Dama which is opposite rich of algae and lover quality hikari algae wafers which should be rich of iodide from seaweed algae, sometimes I drop tetra flakes  or frozen artemia but main diet should be algae and biofilm from the tank. They also eat catappa leaves I have one in tank for month now and is half gone only.


----------



## hotweldfire (26 Aug 2011)

Have a look here:

http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=1644.0


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2011)

I feed my Shrimp the Following:
Indian Almond Leaves, Spirulina, Bloodworm(Live/Frozen), Hikari Algae Wafers, Hikari Micro Pellets, Hikari Micro Sinking Pellets, Daphnia(Live).


----------



## kev88 (27 Aug 2011)

I feed my shrimp a veried diet, dried hone made algae, mosura produts, fish flakes and some special crs food. I'll pm you as I have some great crs food for sale.


----------



## flyingfish (27 Aug 2011)

What do you think of catappa leaves? Anyone tried bamboo, came up with the idea tonight as its chinese and the shrimps might like the bacteria thingys that'd grow on it.


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Aug 2011)

Shirakura, Mosura, ADA Red Bee for CRS and EbitaBreed Spinach.

The best shrimp magnets are: Shirakura Specialy, Ebitabreed Spinach. Probably because of their ingredients, flavour.

For small shrimps we just brake these pellets to smaller pieces. For tanks where we have giant amanos too we throw in the largest pellets so they can't fly with it 

For baby shrimps Shirakura Chi Ebi and Mosura BioPlus. The Mosura one is a great one shrink immediatelly and works also great as a shrimp magnet for baby shrimps.

Catappa is also used. And some species there's the algae in the tank. Like Tigers, Black Tigers.


----------



## flyingfish (27 Aug 2011)

Cheer Viktor, sounds like you've got you shrimp food pretty sorted!! 

I'm feeding, biomax size 3 grenchem white pellet and tetra shrimp pellets. 

Thinking of giving them some Hikari Algae Wafers anyone tried these?


----------



## Derek Tweedie (27 Aug 2011)

I've seen on a few online shops that they are selling nettle leaves as food for shrimp. Has anyone used these products before? I was thinking about adding one that I have collected while out walking into my tank to see if the shrimp like it but i dunno if they need anything done to them before they get put in the tank.


----------



## Dincho (5 Sep 2011)

I feed mine stinging nettles as often as possible, they contain high levels of Kalium and Iron, which can also stimulate egg production. Just make sure you don't pick any from the side of the road, and always boil them first.

Apart from that i feed Benibachi Bee Strong, Max-H and Red Bee Ambitious.


----------



## Bungy (13 Sep 2011)

Indian Almond leaves throughout all my shrimp tanks, also this time of year you can easily gather OAK loaves which break down much slower than IAL's and provide the leaf litter that the shrimp love to graze on.  I also use sliced Zuccini/Courgette once a week, Spirulina stix, Earthworm stix and Red Astax crumb.


----------



## madlan (13 Sep 2011)

nettles also, I have 11 shrimp species, 9 love them! (The other two are filter feeders so I'll let them off  )


----------

